# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Призыв к празднованию Дня танкистов

## Д.Срибный

Привет, танкисты! 



«Центральный музей бронетанкового вооружения и техники»объявляет призыв добровольцев (12-13 сентября) из числа влюбленных вбронетанковую технику, желающих вместе отметить святой праздник сухопутныхвоенных технарей – День танкиста! 

Мы приглашаем к участию в этом народномдействе всех любителей «Танкового моделизма» (сборные и радиоуправляемыемодели). Ожидается 5 тысяч гостей – фанатов танкового дела. Каждому жаждущемубудет предоставлена площадка для демонстрации посетителям праздника (статика,динамический показ на макете-полигоне) вашей уникальной личной и клубнойтехники. Торговым представителям и организациям будет разрешена бесплатнаявозможность организации выставки-продажи моделей техники. 

С вопросами ипредложениями, замечаниями и пожеланиями обращаться к командиру танка –Александру Рошке по телефону +7 985 727-53-01.

----------


## OKA

Про танковый моделизм)) 

" Первый в мире памятник танку Т-90С установили в расположении 201-й танковой бригады Вьетнамской народной армии, на вооружении которой стоят танки Т-90С и бронированные ремонтно-эвакуационные машины БРЭМ-1М. < Всего Вьетнам получил из России 64 танка Т-90С. Первая партия прибыла во Вьетнам морским путем в конце января 2019 года, вторая - в конце февраля 2019 года. Также поставлено неназванное количество бронированных ремонтно-эвакуационных машин БРЭМ-1М на шасси танка Т-90.
Памятник из бетона  изготовили в масштабе 1:1.". 

Все фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2054344.html

----------


## Fencer

В честь Дня танкиста в части на Старте устроили День открытых дверей komсity.ru

----------


## OKA

> Про танковый моделизм)) 
> 
> " Первый в мире памятник танку Т-90С установили в расположении 201-й танковой бригады Вьетнамской народной армии, на вооружении которой стоят танки Т-90С и бронированные ремонтно-эвакуационные машины БРЭМ-1М. < Всего Вьетнам получил из России 64 танка Т-90С. Первая партия прибыла во Вьетнам морским путем в конце января 2019 года, вторая - в конце февраля 2019 года. Также поставлено неназванное количество бронированных ремонтно-эвакуационных машин БРЭМ-1М на шасси танка Т-90.
> Памятник из бетона  изготовили в масштабе 1:1.". 
> 
> Все фото :
> 
> https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2054344.html


А так на фото выглядит готовая "моделька" 1/1))



https://shushpanzer-ru.livejournal.com/3384970.html

----------

